# [After Effects] Komposition in Komposition



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Hallo,
kann ich eine Komposition (wo ich schon Clips drin habe) in eine andere Komposition kopieren?
Sonst müsste ich ja alle Clips aus der 1. nochmal in die 2. kopieren..
Also, wie geht das?
Danke,
Crimestyle


----------



## Knödelbär (8. Januar 2003)

Du musst nur eine neue komposition erstellen, diese öffnen und deine komposition die du importieren willst aus dem footage fenster in die zeitleiste oder ins kompositions fenster ziehen. ganz leicht.

greetz,
Knödel


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Alles klar...hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert...
Da gings nicht...wahrscheinlich weils dieselbe Komposition war...
Jetzt gehts!!
Danke


----------



## Knödelbär (8. Januar 2003)

kein Problem!


----------

